# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Getting blood soon for TRT

## cr33k

Im 25 and have had dick issues since ~16. These include: no sex drive, issues with hardness & endurance and I have almond balls. So its quite obvious I got a hormone problem or something along the lines. Anyways Ive been self medicating myself for the last week with nolva 40mg day and clomid 100mg day with no luck. I have decided I need to see a doctor and get blood taken. However my doc does not know Im on nolva and clomid.

So my question is, will nolva or clomid show up on the blood test at all? Will be find out that im taking these? Should I wait for it to leave my system before I go in?

----------


## Farid

i think it wont show up unless they are specifically looking for certain types of drugs..

----------


## ozzie43

Read the stickies in the HRT forum about finding the right kind of doctor first and foremost. This is critical! There's a great wealth of information there. Get all the necessary blood work and post it up. Then others can help you understand whats going on.

Good luck!

----------


## cr33k

Im 1 week into pct right now and get blood taken tomorrow to see if Im a canidate for TRT.
Do you guys think my test levels will be low enough for TRT?

I ran a simple 500mg test e cycle 14 weeks.
Currently on nolva 40mg clomid 100mg Aromasin 12.5mg daily.

yes I know that TRT sucks and its for life. and yes I compete and have been ~5 years.

Anyone shed some foresight on what I can expect my test levels to look like tomorrow?

----------


## Henryhill470

If you already had issues in the past ad have ran numerous cycles your test levels will be close to zero. If you go to a knowledgeable doctor he will be able to look at your levels and tell you have been taking steroids . If he does, I would tell him that you have just been taking a testosterone booster that you found online. Most doctors are not that knowledgable. It's best to go see an endocrinologist. They are much more familiar with the hormones in he body. 

Hope it works out. 
Definitely check out the HRT forums and stickies. 
Keep us posted bro !

----------


## Henryhill470

.
.
.
.

----------

